# Prewash Cycle



## DavidDobbs (Oct 12, 2015)

Fair size (30")Walnut stump from the farm. Soaked over night then pressure washed one time. Going to wash it again.
It has been dead a few years. So the bark is all gone.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 12, 2015)

Bet you could get some nice table sized cookies form that flaired area, sweet piece of wood BTW

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm sure eager to see what that yields. Have fun.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 12, 2015)

This one and s going to get cut into slabs.
Here is a picture of the first cut.
Walnut is so cool looking when you first open it up.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 12, 2015)

DavidDobbs said:


> This one and s going to get cut into slabs.
> Here is a picture of the first cut.
> Walnut is so cool looking when you first open it up.
> 
> View attachment 89567


That looks amazing! I really need to get on cutting up my russian olive stump...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 12, 2015)

OK I'm gonna need some of that......


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 12, 2015)

Slabed this one right at dark

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice walnut.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 13, 2015)

Walnut stump wood will really move as it dries. Beautiful stuff. I need one of those. I should have bought a back hoe instead of a regular tractor. Gary

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## brown down (Oct 16, 2015)

wow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 24, 2015)

Looks good !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 26, 2015)

@DavidDobbs That is some awesome looking wood. At some point I hope to get the chance to mill some walnut.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

